# How do you...



## bluemtn (Aug 21, 2007)

Get rid of your jitters just before testing?  Now, I know how I do it, and they work well for me, but I'm curious as to what works for everyone else!  Not everyone is the same, and some methods might help the newbies to the martial arts, that pop on here...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2007)

Repeat to yourself, "I enjoy taking tests" ten times, or more, a day everyday.
Sean


----------



## Kacey (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't... and it makes me practice more!  But once I get into the actual testing situation, I calm down and get to work, the same way I can shift out of a mood (good or bad) to concentrate on what's going on in class.  I just put my emotions aside until after I'm done.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 21, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> Get rid of your jitters just before testing?  Now, I know how I do it, and they work well for me, but I'm curious as to what works for everyone else!  Not everyone is the same, and some methods might help the newbies to the martial arts, that pop on here...


Test...

No matter how much I prepare for any sort of test, that's the only way I've found to ease the nerves.

And, almost as a rule, if I didn't feel nerves and butterflies before the test...  I wasn't nearly as ready as I thought I was...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

Having the jitters are just part of the over all process. Remember your training and have faith in your instructors to know they would only put you in the best possible position to pass.


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 21, 2007)

Its very hard to get over the jitters before a test.  My instructor once told me, to own the mat and the training area durring your tests.  Become one with it.  For example, if doing randori or sparring, say to your self: this is my home, my mat, and Im inviting or welcoming him/her into my home.  Most times just the feel of owning the area, makes you feel much more comfortable. The same would apply to all aspects of testing, or training for that matter.  I dont know if this advise will help anyone else, but it works well for me.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## RED (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't forget...your instuctors are excited about you testing and they are happy to see you advance. 

Also Bach's rescue remedy might help. 

It helped me get over my phobia of roller coasters this past week.
Kava kava helps too. (but not together)

Most anxiety like this is reasonable but it is usually an unfounded fear, after all the people in your class are glad to see you be the best that you are.

Good luck!!


----------



## morph4me (Aug 22, 2007)

You don't get over the jitters, best you learn to use them to spur you. One of the things you're being tested on is how you act and react under pressure. Controling your breathing is a big help, most people tend to hold their breath when they get tense, breathing helps you relax.


----------



## LawDog (Aug 22, 2007)

How much you care on how well you should perform jitters do show. Tis normal for you of the caring.


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 22, 2007)

tntma12 said:


> Its very hard to get over the jitters before a test.  My instructor once told me, to own the mat and the training area durring your tests.  Become one with it.  For example, if doing randori or sparring, say to your self: this is my home, my mat, and Im inviting or welcoming him/her into my home.


Good idea. Might even extend to street situations (e.g., I'm in the right. This guy(s) in the wrong. I 'own' the right side of this....). Don't know, just a thought.



			
				RED said:
			
		

> Don't forget...your instuctors are excited about you testing and they are happy to see you advance.


Wish I could say this was always true for me, but it wasn't. :angry: So, sometimes you (I) just have (had) to give it your (my) best, and let go of the results. In other words, do it for oneself, not someone else.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't really have jitters during an actual test.  Or at least I'm confident enough (some might say over-confident) that I'll be able to pass.  I know that I'm going to go in there and do the best I can both physically and mentally.  I try to do the same thing about competitions, but I find that personally competitions work my nerves more.  Especially when I had to help set stuff up.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 22, 2007)

Just a list of things you can do:

1) Eat something 2-3 hours before you take your exam.  A sandwich, some pasta, etc., and perhaps have a piece of fruit about 30 min before your exam.  

Also, make sure that you drink some water throughout the day.  

Sometimes, people who take the test on a completely empty stomach, or in a dehydrated state, and they wonder why they feel queasy...

2) Start stretching lightly about 30 minutes before your test begins.  Gradually work your way up, and switch to a more moderately challenging stretch with about 15 minutes to go.  While stretching, take deep, slow breaths.  

3) 5 minutes before your exam begins, review some of your kata / poomse / hyung.  Do it at a slower pace.  All throughout this time, you shouldn't have any tension in your shoulders / neck.


----------



## fireman00 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hardest thing in the world is to perform while under the microscope of others... its right up there with public speaking.

I try to:
A.) make sure that I know everything that I'm going to be tested on; we have a checklist of everything we're responsible for each stripe to know so the only surprise is how will the instructors ask us to spit back what we know... outside, in the dark, with obstacles on the mat, etc.
B.) get a good night's sleep.
C.) hydrate and keep drinking throughout the test.
D.) in the couple of days leading up to the test visualize yourself doing EXCELLENT during the test.

and what everyone else said.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 22, 2007)

I like what has been said so far, but now I'll add what works for me (in addition).

I drink a lot of water to keep me hydrated.

Eat comfort foods-  like pretzels, chips... Anything crunchy, 
especially! Comfort foods are provided in places like auto shops, hospitals,etc. for a reason.  Calms a person that's waiting...

Eat well, but give yourself enough time to digest the food.  You don't work well on an empty stomach.

Get plenty of rest!

Also, I only focus on what I'm doing, not everyone around me (so much).  Don't look into the crowd, you'll get distracted by the slightest movement...  Kind of develop a tunnel vision, blocking them out.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 23, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Having the jitters are just part of the over all process. Remember your training and have faith in your instructors to know they would only put you in the best possible position to pass.



I agree, its just one of those things.  You've just gotta get out there and get it done.


----------



## qi-tah (Aug 23, 2007)

Some ace suggestions here, especially about having enough rest, food and water on board. 

Generally, i like to start stretching about an hour before a test, and also quickly run through the forms i'm going to be graded on, paying particular attention to footwork and flow. About 10-15 mins out from the test  i like to do some meditation or qi-gong to calm the jitters. Just don't do what i did last time and get so into the meditation that you almost miss yr call up to the floor!


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Aug 28, 2007)

I just keep practicing and make sure I know my stuff. It's like any other test, you just need to study. That's what I'm doing right now because I test on Sat.


----------

